# My Crs



## aquafever (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Great looking CRS It looks like they were building a shrimp pyramid. I t must have been feeding time?


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

nice CRS!!! for sale??? hehehehe


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

nice looking Crystal reds,,,,,,,now if I can only keep mine alive!


----------



## aquafever (Oct 1, 2006)

Neon Shrimp said:


> Great looking CRS It looks like they were building a shrimp pyramid. I t must have been feeding time?


yes, they are eating a special shrimp food.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Very Kewl! Nice looking group you have there aquafever.
Building a pyramid -- hahahahhahaha 
I was thinking invert cheerleaders - go team!


----------



## aquafever (Oct 1, 2006)

*Red ONLY!!!!*

Red ONLY!!!!


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

wow, nice pictures, nice CRS!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow! Great looking shrimp. I see that you are using aquasoil, what are your water parameters (pH, temp, etc.) and what do you typically feed them?

Thanks for sharing,

-John N.


----------



## aquafever (Oct 1, 2006)

John N. said:


> Wow! Great looking shrimp. I see that you are using aquasoil, what are your water parameters (pH, temp, etc.) and what do you typically feed them?
> 
> Thanks for sharing,
> 
> -John N.


ph 6.8
temp 26C
shrimp food


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

He feeds them Shirakura.


----------



## aquafever (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow what beautiful pictures, from what I've heard CRS aren't easy to breed so you must be doing a great job! Just curious what temperature you keep your tank going at I've heard crystal reds like a lower temperature have you found that to be true?


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Nice looking shrimp. Maybe I underestimated you maybe, if you would still want to after me being a tad bit rude we could get some of these into the usa this spring? I'll give you an email . 

Back on topic...

In the Orriginal post, third picture down the shrimp facing the Bee shrimp, is it's head really yellow like that? I was reading on one of the shrimp forums, shrimpnow I think that if it really is a true "gold" CRS that it is considered 'brilliant' and is SSS I have a feeling it's the camera tho... can you confirm/disprovey this? 

thanks,

- Andrew


----------



## aquafever (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

I like the golden snails


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

They look really nice!

-Andrew


----------



## aquafever (Oct 1, 2006)




----------

